# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  أيَّ شيء في العيد أُهدي إليكِ

## الفجر 110

*من قصيدة لشاعري المفضل ايليا ابو ماضي*  
*في العيد اهديها الى محبي الشعر العربي وهذه القصيدة الجميلة :* 
*أيَّ شيء في العيد أُهدي إليكِ* 

*أيَّ شيء في العيد أُهدي إليكِ*


*ياملاكي، وكل شيء لديكِ؟!!*


*أسواراً؟ أم دملجا من نضارٍ؟*


*لا أحب القيود في معصميكِ*


*أم خموراً وليس في الأرض خمرٌ*


*كالذي تسكبين من لحظيكِ؟!*


*أم وروداً والوردأجمله عندي*


*الذي قد نشقتُ من خديكِ؟!*


*أم عقيقاً كمهجتي يتلظى*


*والعقيق الثمين في شفتيكِ؟!*


*ليس عندي شيءٌ أعزُّمن الروح*


*وروحي مرهونة في يديكِ*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*راائعة من روائع الشاعر إلي أبو ماضي*
*تسلم يدينك على هذا الذوق أخي الكريم*
*صانع الخبز*
*وفقة في إختيار هذه المعزوفة الجميلة ..*
*وهذا بالتأكيد يدل على إحساسك المرهف ..*
*امم إستوقفتني كلمة " دملجا من نضارِ "*
*ماذا يقصد الشاعر بها ؟؟ ولك الشكر على المجهود*
*الراائع المبذول وعسااك على القوة ..*
*دمت بألف ألف خير*
*خالص التحية لك والسلام*

----------


## MOONY

أختيار موفق
يعطيك ألف عافيه
تحياتي لك

----------


## الفجر 110

ويمينك سالمة أختي العزيزة " نسيم الذكريات " 
على هذا التفاعل الرائع مع الشعر وكاتبه والناقل  
وهذا دليل على حسك الادبي الراقي وتذوقك للشعر والادب  
وهذا ما نلمسه من أحرفك المنمقة  
اعذريني لست متأكد من معنى " دملجا من نضار " 
لكني سأبحث عنها و اوافيك بالمعنى انشاء الله 
لكِ مني أخلص الدعاء وللعائلة الكريمة  
" كوني بعين الله تحرسكِ سالمة "

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

يا الله   جميل  جدا ً    رووعة بحق


رحم الله والديكم جميعاً

لا تحرمونا من الشعر اللطيف  الذي يروي بعض العطش

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ليس عندي شيءٌ أعزُّ**من الروح*
*وروحي مرهونة في يديكِ*
*وآآآآآآآآآو همس رآئـع* 

*يعطيك العآفيه* *
*

----------


## الفجر 110

المشرفة العزيزة " moony " 
ممتن أنا لحظورك النير والله يعطيك العافية  
دعاء لك

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخ العزيز " شاطئ الجراح "

نورت المكان الله لا يحرمنا واياكم من كل خير جميل

سعدت بوجود الطيب

عبقُ نحوك

----------


## الفجر 110

الله يعافيك 
الاخت الكريمة " عاشقة المستحيل " 
هم الشعراء لا مستحيل لديهم  
يحلقون في المستحيل  
نور محمدي يحوطك

----------


## أُخرىْ

طَرح رائع منك اخي..سلمت الايدي..  

اما بخصوص "دملجاً من نضارٍ...ففضولي دفعني على البحث
ووجدت انها " الدملج مايلبس على العضد..والمقصود 
معضداً من ذهب ..
.
.

وِد ..

----------


## الفجر 110

ومنك الرد أجمل وابلغ وسالمة يداك أختي العزيزة 
والف شكر على البحث وايفاءنا بالمعنى الجميل  
سعيد جداً بودكِ الطيب 
دملجاً من ريحان 

وبرعمٌ أخضر

----------

